# Airforce Sqn numbers



## dogger1936 (10 Apr 2010)

Hi guys
My wife actually asked me this question....and  I honestly dont know.
Why do all the squadrons of helo's seem (to the outsider) to start with 4? As well what are the meaning of the numbers?


----------



## aesop081 (10 Apr 2010)

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/v2/hst/page-eng.asp?id=658



> This system of numbering was a product of the Second World War; to avoid confusion among Commonwealth units flying in England, all Allied units were renumbered, and the Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) received the 400-449 block of numbers. 450 Squadron was created in 1968; although the Royal Australian Air Force already had a 450 Squadron (a tactical fighter squadron during the Second World War), the duplication of numbers was not realised until after the Canadian squadron was formed. There are no formal links between the two squadrons.


----------



## dogger1936 (10 Apr 2010)

Thanks.


----------

